# Some of my guys...



## Mitch (Dec 19, 2006)

Wanted to share some of my little guys with you...the panda is indeed the one from the 'Saga of the Panda Cory' posted elsewhere..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your rams are just breathtaking.... :3

I enjoy the small cory!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

They are beautiful..Love the rams..


----------



## Mitch (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks - yeah, the Rams are definitely my favourites. 

Terrific community fish.

I've had 2 batches of eggs from the female, but they both became a caviar appetizer after just a day or so.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Thanks - yeah, the Rams are definitely my favourites.
> 
> Terrific community fish.
> 
> I've had 2 batches of eggs from the female, but they both became a caviar appetizer after just a day or so.


Your welcome...
Everyone should be saying thanks to you for sharing those beautys..

Sorry to hear they ate the eggs..That would have been, beauitful looking babies..


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

Allan


----------

